# It Ain't Nuthin' Fancy but I'm Proud



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Just got it in the mail the other day  I've been thinking about applying for a specialty license plate for a long time, and when i went to put the truck in my name i figured "what the heck, why not?" The Tag Agency didn't know if Tallahassee would approve it because it had "bully" in it.. something i didn't think about before hand, but it all worked out.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice!! I love it Shana!! Good deal "lucille" lol.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Sooo cool!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

that's great ment to text you back but i was driving, i love it!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sweet! I want to order AMPIT13 for my buick


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

OK, that is freaking cool!!! Love it!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks so much you guys! It makes me smile everytime i look at it. Now, I need to get a logo together and put it on the tailgate of my truck.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's cute. After I get my car fixed up I want to get a custom plate too.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Me, too, lol.. and I'm sure ya'll already know what mine would say, lol... if you have to ask, you'll never know!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet! That's a nifteh idea


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is cool Shana I love it!! 


I was going to get custom plates for my van but I went ahead and bought the nature plates my state offers. Part of the money each yr goes back to preserving the wildlife. A good cause.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is cool Shana I love it!!
> 
> I was going to get custom plates for my van but I went ahead and bought the nature plates my state offers. Part of the money each yr goes back to preserving the wildlife. A good cause.


Thanks Sharon, I wanted to get mine on the Spay/Nueter tag we have here in Florida, but i would have only gotten 6 letters and i would have lost the whole thing i was going for  So i ended up getting the regular tag with the most amount of letters aloud.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL I guess ABully would not be a good thing to have on your plates.


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

Thats cool!:roll: My Jeep says "PITBU11" and my wifes says "BLUEPIT" lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Right on, Shana! Love it!


----------

